# Maryland Meet



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking to have the Md meet again this year
Have some questions like to throw out there

1. What month do you think we should have it
2. Place the last two year we have it at Damon's at Arundel Mill everyone seem to like that place
3. Day and time of event



Frank


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would like to suggest a weekend this year.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Middle of the day on a weekend where everyone can do more of a show and tell. Probably a pig roast type of thing.


----------



## Blue Ox (Nov 24, 2007)

*md meet*

hey guys new to this web sitie do you mind if a new comer joins you pro s in the meet


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what about Nixon farm in west friendship?

plenty of space to have a show and tell and they will provide food. We might have to start having a cover or atleast having vendors pay alittle for space.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay so if we look at nixon's farm it would be 30 per head and there is a 50 head min.
just trying to help.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay so if we look at nixon's farm it would be 20 per head min.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Sal saw your stuff at the fair. Nice looking wide out. How do you like it ? No one was at you stand when we were there Sunday night. What type of customer are you trying to target ? If its drives that you want I'll send mine your way.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what time sunday night? I was there pretty late...migt have been a potty break!

I love my wideouts. wouldn't go back to a straight blade again.

We are looking for commercial properties ofcourse...however some residentals would be good for our program depending on their location!


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

What's the latest word?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Word has it that Brickman in Columbia is in need of alot more plow trucks this year . From what I have been told they are paying over 100 per hour per truck. Some of you guys might want to check into it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I completely doubt that. Btw the columbia brickman is the worst one to plow for. They have you plow for a couple of hours during the day if that. They have you come back during the night to plow after there is 8" on the lot. All the other locations have you work around the clock. The most brickman pays is $75 an hour.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I have heard that the Columbia branch is the worst also. But I also know guys who are plowing for them and have seen thier job sheets as for what they are getting per hour and its alot more than 75 per hour ! Most guys get in with them then hire subs under them and are making money off of that. The branch that is closer to you Itsgottobegreen is probably one of the highest paying branchs. I just figured I would put this out there cause there are always guys looking for work. I was making 65 per hour over 20 years ago when I first got into plowing, and that was as a sub.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

hey guys do we have any updates for this event?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Should have a update soon


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Frank, saw you were a woman owned business? Decided to 'make the change' ??? Going with hormones or the full surgery?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

C'mon Frank. Nothing? No witty retort?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just wanted to subscribe to this thread to get the updates!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is some info on the meet
It will be at Damon's Grill at Arundel Mills
Looks like Nov 12th
Time TBA
I will have more info as soon as they get back to me

Please start to sign up so I can have a head count. About 30 days away

Look like we will have the following vendors
Western
Meyer
If anyone knows anyone that may want to come as a vendor please let me know as soon as possible
If someone would like to do door prizes please let me know
I don't have alot of free time on my hands right now.
( Good job for you Jamie)


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I heard the surgery takes a lot out of you time wise... LOL!!!! I'm in. Put me down for two. PM me about door prizes,


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I plan on being there. Total of two. If there is any interest, I'd be glad to bring some LED's and Strobes like the last 2 yeears.
Brian


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

Do you think your sub that ran into the back of your truck in the parking lot will make it? I still can't believe your own sub slid into you and blew out your back window of your truck.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Frank I am in for 5


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I am part of steves 5 people. Whats required for sponsership.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Nov 12th at Arundel Mills Damons
Time 5:30 pm
Menu will forward later this week
Please sign up early


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Md meet*

FRANK YOU CAN PUT ME DOWN FOR TWO RODJ :yow!::


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Nov 12th at Arundel Mills Damon's
Door open at 530
Appetizers at 545
Buffet at 700

Menu
Appetizers: Raw Vegetable Platter, Loaded Potato Skins

Buffet: St Louis Style Ribs, Italian Sausages, Buffalo Chicken Wings
Ice Tea, Assorted Sodas, and Coffee
Cash Bar

Limited Seating 50 people
We are at 21 people
So sign up earlier


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

It was confirm today that Meyers products will have a trailer there with spreaders and plows


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

*I'm in*

Please put me in for 2. Because of the mix up last year w/ the prizes I promised. I will be bringing a few cases of oil with me to hand out as door prizes.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Will anyone be there who does liquid deicing ? Looking at trying it this year on sidewalks and if that goes well we will be setting up for larger work .


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

I don't know anyone that does it
If you do let me know and maybe I can try to get someone


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I emailed the local Magic salt guy today.


----------



## Rcode72ho (Oct 23, 2008)

*Can I go?*

Hey - I just signed up on the board, and I probably don't know anybody here, but I'm in Maryland (Harford County), and wouldn't mind networking with some of the local contractors and suppliers. Is this get-together open to newbies?

Greg
(443) 497-4721


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Yes you can come
I just need to know for a head count


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Im in for two. Will confirm that in a day or so.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Frank,

I spoke to the rep from Maryland Chemical Co, he is going to send a rep out for the meet as well. Going to put together a package to give everyone, perhaps some door prizes as well. I'll email you the info and contact.

He is going to call me back later this week with special pricing on bulk salt orders. Few other things as well , Ill let you know.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Rob what do they carry ?


----------



## Rcode72ho (Oct 23, 2008)

*Confirm*

I will confirm for one - Thank you.

Greg


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

The cut off date to sign up is Nov 8th
So don't miss out on a good time


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Marek;617079 said:


> Rob what do they carry ?


Just about everything. I am not sure of the brands for each, we didnt discuss that during our initial conversation. I expect when i hear back from them on their pricing I will get more specifics.

In addition to a number of products, they do carry treated and untreated rock salt, both calcium and magnesium in flakes and pellets. along with a few other ice melt products.

once I find out more i will let you know.

They do have a location here in baltimore and we are making arrangements with them to be able to provide members access to their will call. This way you all can order direct, and pick it up at their yard when you need it.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Friday is the cut off for the list


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Frank, 
I saw your cut off was last Friday.
Just wondering...do you still have room for Kevin & I
Bill Harrison


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

frank I know that 1 of my guys cannot make it so I am down to 4, there should be room for bill and kevin...
Steve


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Bill 
no problem


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Reminder
Wednesday nite at 530 pm for everyone that sign up
See you there


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I plan on having some LED and Strobe lights available tonight. If you would like something in particular, let me know. Everything will be discounted for the meet and you can use a company check or credit card.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

*Salt Chemical Pricing*

Final Numbers for Pricing of bagged materials ordered in bulk. If anyone is interested in getting in on an order we will be puting it together tonight at the meet. Feel free to post here what you think you might be interested in so I have some rough numbers.

ROCK SALT: $4.40 + tax per #50 bag 
GREEN SPACES: $8.75 + tax per #50 bag (environmentally friendly- melting point -10 degrees)

CALCIUM (Flakes): $8.95 + tax per #50 bag
CALCIUM (Pellets): $11.75 + tax per #50 bag

MAGNESIUM: $9.15 + tax per #50 bag

** All orders must be in full pallets. At best, if you need only a half pallet, then find someone else to pick up the other half.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*salt*

Rob

How many bags are they on a pallet and how many pallets on a trailer


----------

